# Curious about behaviour



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

We went for one of our first walks with our 12 week old V and let her off the lead for the first time (she was brilliant).

When we met dogs she would hide behind our little boy until she became more confident. We found it strange that she chose him (a little boy) over either of us.

Does anyone know enough about 'dog language' to know what this means? We have made an effort to keep the kids involved with everything from feeding, to training in the hope it would help to build respect but it would be interesting to know if it is paying off.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so pleased you let your v off, it's lovely watching them explore hey. Not really sure about dog language tbh, when Bella was around 12 weeks she would always sleep on my youngest boys lap. She would actually wait for him to get up in the morning. Now she sleeps on anyone that will let her 
It's interesting though, have a few books that might give us a little insight into the language. Will get back to you if I find anything


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure about dog language but she must feel safe with your son.. Friendship for life


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! The fact that you involved your son with the dog's feeding etc. Is really paying off. The dog is def looking at your son as a safe leader. He is showing trust, which is fantastic! Some dogs have problems with a child being a leader. This is great to hear! Very happy for you and your son. As Phoebejane said friendship for life!<3


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've noticed on Vizsla group walks that the puppies tend to hang together in the middle of the pack while the adults range farther out & keep an eye on them. Your pup probably views your child as a puppy pack member.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, I really hope so. That's what I was hoping everyone would say. 

I remember on the first day she followed him around. She followed my son into the kitchen, sat next to him while he asked my husband a question and got up and followed him out again. I've got a lovely picture of my son bent down offering a 'bone' with both hands, and a very little Ruby sat looking up at him.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love that. So cute! Oquirrh hasn't been around many kids, but recently he got to visit with my niece (12 months) and nephew (3 yrs). He followed my crawling niece around like a little puppy, kept sniffing her bum. It was really cute.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

A lot of our friends have children so we've made sure that she's been introduced to lots of kids early.

We've just got back from a walk. We went to a nearby field so that she could have a but of a run around. She was about 30ft away and I could see my little boy showing her twigs and leaves he had found. Then he picked a dandelion, gave it to Ruby, she ran over to me and dropped it at my feet. SO cute!


----------

